# Mother of Pearl Inlay in Wood Help is Needed



## Alev (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am in the process of building couple of bench style seats and want to do inlay of flat mother of pearl in the wood. I am experienced woodworker but never installed mother of pearls before. I would appreciate your help on:

- Best tools to use
- Instructions
- Videos you may want share

Attached is the design I want to do and any help you may provide
Thanks


----------



## alohaberkeley (Oct 4, 2011)

Alev, Here are some sites that are filled with info: 1)Luthiers Mercantile International aka LMI (lots of info, tools and tips) 2) Stewart MacDonald aka Stewmac (another luthier site with vids, how-tos & tools. 3) DePaule Supply amazing amount of materials and info. 4)Grizzly Industrial.com (inlay material and tools- owner makes guitars so there is a fair sized luthier section. 5) Lumberjocks (you may have to sign up to access search functions) search for "Mother of Pearl inlay" in Forums, projects or classes. 6) YouTube has a ton of inlay vids- I don't have links, but a search will get you more how to's than you'll need. 7) I'd be remiss if I don't toss in Larry Robinson- the most incredible, beautiful inlay work I have ever seen.
I know these are sites mainly for luthier's but the materials, tools and techniques apply to what you want to do. My basic tool kit contains a jewelers fret saw, a deep reach fret saw, a bird's mouth (for cutting materials on), a good light source, a Dremel (or a small router like the Colt). I use a Dremel with a Stewmac Dremel base -expensive but accurate as all get out. The 2 most important items are items we should all have in arm's reach- a good dust mask and eye protection. The pearl dust is toxic and it chips easily so it's wise to be protected.
Hope this helps in some small way....................Wes


----------



## Alev (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for the information Wes, I will define tally check these sites. I agree with the safety tips for sure. Appreciate your recommendations.

Alev


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alev
If you get this worked out would like to hear and see how it comes out.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

You might check out using crushed mother of pearl with CA glue or epoxy.
It is VERY easy to use. 
For small inlay patterns like yours this would be much easier.
good luck 

https://www.amazon.com/Mother-Mater...UTF8&qid=1479599996&sr=8-2&keywords=imaginlay


----------

